# Job with Asplundh



## crackajeff (Jun 4, 2009)

Would a job with Asplundh be a good summer job for someone going to major in forestry in the fall? What do they make and are they good to work for?


----------



## jerseydevil (Jun 5, 2009)

I used to work on their equipment in PA (tractors, mowers, and such). I would say yes it would be a great learning experience. I don't know what they pay but these days lots of people would just like to have a steady job. There is plenty of time to make money after graduation.


----------



## david1677 (Jun 5, 2009)

i worked for them its not bad but youll probably need to forget everything they teach you to learn the correct way. remember they are line clearance and alot of their techniques are specifically for this. i had to learn how to climb all over again when i learned you dont gaff trims.:greenchainsaw:

which i learned from this site


----------



## crackajeff (Jun 5, 2009)

I really just want a decent job for the summer so I can make some spending cash for college and get some experience, plus I would like to learn the basics of climbing.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 5, 2009)

I would say you would learn a lot about A LOT there which is a good thing. There is no reason a guy shouldn't unless he don't wanna and that is just what you might say after a awhile at Aspy, " I don't wanna".
Its up to you to find out though so the best advice to you is to cover your head and keep it out of The Way ( same goes for your fingers and the rest ), keep alert and ready to respond but know what your are going to do first... and what is going to happen after you do it. That last one is pretty important I think. Try to keep that in mind when you are out there.
You could learn a lot at Aspy.


----------



## Rftreeman (Jun 5, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I worked with them from 85 to 94 they were commies in them days no bennies chump pay and always bit?ing about production. I think they have changed you will learn clearance and climbing and I think they have bennies now and pay better but you will likely need to learn spanish at least around here


their bennies aren't that good and with all the illegals...I mean immigrants, the pay isn't that good either around here that is.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 5, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> their bennies aren't that good and with all the illegals...I mean immigrants, the pay isn't that good either around here that is.



I had no vacation in nine years they owe me but I called Willow Grove hmmmmmmm
still no vacation. I remember all the kissazzes lol I could have sold my safety award belt buckles at a premium to the :newbie: lol!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 5, 2009)

You will learn there but beware of the big orange weenie lol.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 5, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I worked with them from 85 to 94 they were commies in them days no bennies chump pay and always bit?ing about production. I think they have changed you will learn clearance and climbing and I think they have bennies now and pay better but you will likely need to learn spanish at least around here



They have changed around here and I think they actually were commies back then. Now everbody speaks Spanish but there are some other crews that look OK ... I seen em.
A troup of Mexi's came through my place awhile ago rope climbing in my yard. Now I guess that is both good and bad but the cleared what they had to and cut where I would have cut which was at the tips of the walnut my swing is on.
I was pretty impressed though thet just left the limbs that had fallen in the bushes but that was no big deal.
So they got prussicks and lanyards now, and a throw ball and they go down the line in the backyards to clear. That is what they can use plus a pole.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 5, 2009)

treemandan said:


> They have changed around here and I think they actually were commies back then. Now everbody speaks Spanish but there are some other crews that look OK ... I seen em.
> A troup of Mexi's came through my place awhile ago rope climbing in my yard. Now I guess that is both good and bad but the cleared what they had to and cut where I would have cut which was at the tips of the walnut my swing is on.
> I was pretty impressed though thet just left the limbs that had fallen in the bushes but that was no big deal.
> So they got prussicks and lanyards now, and a throw ball and they go down the line in the backyards to clear. That is what they can use plus a pole.



You mean they finally quit using manila lol we trimmed body thrust spikeless yard trees even then they did have an active training program then as well!


----------



## silk (Jun 5, 2009)

Ya gotta love Agent Orange 

We always like to have fun with them up here in BC


----------



## clearance (Jun 5, 2009)

Treated me very well, all I have to say.


----------



## booboo (Jun 6, 2009)

I pretty much hated it, but that was back in the commie days, maybe they've changed. I did it pretty much to get the bucket experience and EHAP. To that end, it worked out fine. If you're on a clearance crew, expect to spend your summer dragging and chipping brush. Doesn't take long to learn pretty much everything there is about that.


----------



## pbtree (Jun 7, 2009)

Go for it.


----------



## Grais (Jun 7, 2009)

I worked for the 'Pumpkin Patch' for almost 10 years, great experience all told.
When you are joining a big company such as Lewis, Davey, or Asplundh, basically it will come down to your local management and GF's(General Foreman) of the division.
It is impossible to paint the whole company with one brush, different divisions, different philosophies etc etc.... While they will all say that they stick true to the company line, as far as work practices etc, in the day to day operations it will come down to your crew boss, if hes a good guy to work for, you'll likely have a great summer.
Easiest way to find out ? 
Find a job site nearby and go talk to the boys at lunch or coffee time.
That is the surest way of getting a good feel for the local management, and the foreman etc...
Have fun, and stay safe out there at any rate.
-Grais.


----------



## polingspig (Jun 11, 2009)

*They are paying my bills right now*

I have been working for Asplundh a little more than year now. Had to do something to pay the mortgage when everyone around here decided to hold on to their tree care money. I haven't had any major problems. Made Foreman in 2 months. But started with more experience than some. The pay is not excellent, but it is doing the job and I get a lot of leads for side work. we work 4 ten hour days so I have Fridays and Saturdays to make some money.
Their new training manuals will give a "newbie" with any reading ability a good deal of info. They have even gone to teaching split tail climbing if the regional manager will allow it.
There is always the possibility that the guys in your area will be a bunch of dolts. Every Region is different. Just give it a shot and think everything through.


----------



## crackajeff (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm still trying to find a local crew at work to talk to. I think there's only one in the county. I definitely think I'm going to try it though, as soon as I can get a hold of them some how. Thanks for all of the input guys.


----------



## tree md (Jun 11, 2009)

In my opinion, I think line clearance would be excellent experience for any aspiring climber/tree care professional. Would have liked to have got more experience in that area myself. The Asplundh guys around here are mostly South of the border guys. Good climbers though from what I have seen. They are using split tails, doing spikeless pruning and making proper cuts for the most part (when they can). I think it would be a great learning experience for you. Everyone has to start somewhere.


----------



## david1677 (Jun 11, 2009)

i must have just had a bad foreman we spiked everything didnt get the split tail and really most of the other guys sat and smoked weed on the r.o.w.s 5-6 hours out of an 8 hour day not that i dont partake but i was there to work they werent


----------

